# orca ordered



## quickKarl (Dec 25, 2004)

saw the new 06 orbea catalog and no red orca ?? so i ordered my frame today...
told wife it would be my winter build up project, but i dont know if i can wait that long..  
venga, venga, venga..
karl


----------



## quickKarl (Dec 25, 2004)

*build up*

my build up parts list

mavic ksyrium ES wheels
0 gravity ti brakes
fsa slk compact crank & derail
dura-ace shifters, rear derail
11-23 cass.
fsa k-wing and stem
and post
speedplay pedals

karl


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, they got rid of the red/yellow. The new lime green is is really sweet though, I've seen it up close.


----------



## quickKarl (Dec 25, 2004)

*getting there*

got frame, wheels, shifters, cass,.
slow but sure. would like to ride before winter..
but dont think ill make it.

karl


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

quickKarl said:


> got frame, wheels, shifters, cass,.
> slow but sure. would like to ride before winter..
> but dont think ill make it.
> 
> karl



That's going to be a sweet rig. I have my full build kit for my Opal, but am waiting for the frame and fork.

Come on Brown Santa!


----------

